# The Status of 3D on Projectors



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I would be interested in hearing from you on the status of 3D on projectors. I have only had a passing interest in 3D, thinking it to be more of a fad with limited "software" than anything serious. But, more and more equipment is available that is 3D ready.

Your thoughts?


----------



## bear creek (Jun 18, 2012)

I've seen 3D on the Epson 6010 (Avatar) and on the Epson 3010 (some sort of under-the-sea thing).

At times the 3D looked nice. At other times objects seemed to be 2D "icons" floating around in 3D space and at other times the colors seemed to go kind of whacky looking a bit "metallic".

I'm really curious whether there are high quality, color accurate, non-2D-floating-in-a-3D-soup, Blu Rays out there? If so I might buy a project intending to use the 3D as opposed to paying a 3D inflated price for a projector I'm only going to watch in 2D. :huh:

Cheers,

Charlie


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I checked out the 3D on my 3010 on Monday. It was as I expected it to be. I won't be checking it out again anytime soon.

Here are a list of my issues with 3D:

It seems 'hokey'. There is no real feel to the image.
My receiver does not support HDMI 1.4a.
I wear glasses when I watch content in my theater. Ever try to get a pair of those 3D glasses over a pair of real glasses?
It leaves my head spinning - makes me feel a bit light headed.
Two of my three kids say that it gives them headaches.

Every manufacturer rushed to the 3D craze and had to add 3D capability to most of their displays in the last couple of years. A lot of these manufacturers should have spent a bit more time fixing the poor image processing/firmware that they shove out the door instead of adding 3D. 3D money should have been spent on better image processing/firmware and other issues instead of jumping onto what most consider a fad that I doubt will last. There is no reason why every display sold shouldn't have proper CMS and Grayscale controls when they are throwing in the 3D fluff.

I should add 'proper CMS and Grayscale controls' that *work*. It shouldn't require a degree in hieroglyphics in order to understand how to adjust your display. If you'd like an example of this I could go over the tedious process of adjusting gamut on my old BenQ W5000 projector.


----------

